# excusión



## Emys

Ahoj,
marně hledám český překlad tohoto slova, jedná se o právnický termín, který znamená něco jako: "právo ručitele odepřít plnění za dlužníka má-li ten svůj majetek", podrobný výklad tady: 
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beneficio_de_excusión
Google to přeložil jako diskuse, zklamal i slovník od Ledy. Je tu nějaký právník, který by věděl, jestli se tomu u nás nějak říká?


----------



## littledogboy

dobrodiní pořádku?


----------



## morior_invictus

Emys said:


> Ahoj,
> marně hledám český překlad tohoto slova, jedná se o právnický termín, který znamená něco jako: "právo ručitele odepřít plnění za dlužníka má-li ten svůj majetek", podrobný výklad tady:
> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beneficio_de_excusión
> Google to přeložil jako diskuse, zklamal i slovník od Ledy. Je tu nějaký právník, který by věděl, jestli se tomu u nás nějak říká?


Zdravim Emys, 

*la excusión* (_angl._ excussion / discussion, _lat._ excussiō) = _vyčerpání všech právních prostředků_ (_proti dlužníkovi_)


----------



## Emys

littledogboy said:


> dobrodiní pořádku?


Dobrodiní pořádku myslím znamená, že jdeš na ručitele až po tom, co ses pokusil dostat něco z věřitele soudní cestou. To asi nebude ono.


----------



## Emys

Vaše definice, nějak neodpovídá té mé, navíc je to zase jenom výklad, ne překlad. Asi mám smůlu.


----------



## morior_invictus

Emys said:


> Vaše definice, nějak neodpovídá té mé, navíc je to zase jenom výklad, ne překlad. Asi mám smůlu.


Překlad termínu "la excusión" je ten, který jsem uvedl. Neexistuje doslovný překlad jako např. exkusie, pokud vím. Nedokážu Vám vytvořit z toho něco jiného, protože bych si pak vymýšlel. Právo je specifická oblast kde jakýkoliv nesprávný překlad může vést k nesprávné interpretaci daného jevu. Nyní je už jen na Vás jaký překlad uznáte za správný. Hodně štěstí.


----------



## Tchesko

morior_invictus said:


> Zdravim Emys,
> 
> *la excusión* (_angl._ excussion / discussion, _lat._ excussiō) = _vyčerpání všech právních prostředků_ (_proti dlužníkovi_)



Tady se uvádí překlad *výhoda pořadí*.
Vzhledem k tomu, že právníci používají mnoho latinských výrazů, bylo by zřejmě možné to pojmenovat latinsky (_beneficium excussionis_).


----------



## morior_invictus

Tchesko said:


> Tady se uvádí překlad *výhoda pořadí*.
> Vzhledem k tomu, že právníci používají mnoho latinských výrazů, bylo by zřejmě možné to pojmenovat latinsky (_beneficium excussionis_).


A tím chcete říct...?  Že *excusión* se překládá jako *pořadí*? Protože já jsem odpověděl na otázku Emys o překladu slova _excusión_, ne slovního spojení _beneficio de_ _excusión _(ačkoli odkaz vede na toto slovní spojení, název threadu i otázka se vztahují pouze na daný termín). Při překladu tohoto spojení s Vámi částečně souhlasím, že může být použit překlad, který jste uvedli, ačkoli raději bych v tomto případě použil jeho latinskou verzi jako doporučujete. 

Čili shrnutí z mé strany by bylo asi takové:
_el beneficio de_ _excusión = __beneficium excussionis __; výhoda pořadí_ _(vyčerpání...)_
_la excusión_ = _pořadí__ vyčerpání všech právních prostředků_ (_proti dlužníkovi_)


----------



## Tchesko

Máte pravdu, _výhoda pořadí_ překládá _beneficio de excusión_ a ne samotné _excusión_.
Je na uživateli, jestli potřebuje přeložit celý výraz nebo jen jedno slovo...


----------

